# Why do you think horns are the most common hat?



## Fuegomaru (Sep 19, 2007)

Probably to blend in with the animals is my guess!   
-_-			  <_<    
^_^


----------



## Tyler (Sep 19, 2007)

I think they put horns in so that in ACWii, there will be Bull fights ;D

Imagine THAT in an Ac game.


----------



## Fuegomaru (Sep 19, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I think they put horns in so that in ACWii, there will be Bull fights ;D
> 
> Imagine THAT in an Ac game.


----------



## Hero of Pyrite Town (Sep 20, 2007)

No Clue really....


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 20, 2007)

The horns are the character's hair, that's what I've heard.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 22, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> The horns are the character's hair, that's what I've heard.


 Maybe the humans are part Rhino


----------



## JJH (Sep 22, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They are related to Vikings.     			 Kapp'n is actually Leif Ericson, and the game takes place in Iceland.


----------



## bfexplore (Oct 2, 2007)

There ralted to Vikings!!!


----------



## Average-Joe101 (Oct 27, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> They are related to Vikings.     			 Kapp'n is actually Leif Ericson, and the game takes place in Iceland.


 This comment is both possible _and_ funny. :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Mino (Nov 9, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> The horns are the character's hair, that's what I've heard.


 You are 100% correct, and I hope they return as a haircut option in AC for the Wii.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 9, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, she's not.  Get me one of the creators to say that and then maybe it'll be a little bit closer to "100%".  As fas as I know, it's still unknown.   :gyroidsmile:


----------



## Mino (Nov 9, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They speak Japanese, can you read Japanese?  Didn't think so.  I'm pretty sure I read this somewhere in some official thing at some point.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 9, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I speak English and people translate Japanese to English.

ALSO.

Nintendo Power said it was a part of their hat.

Well it's either hat, hair, or actual horns.  OR it's just an _~~illusion~~_.


----------



## Mino (Nov 9, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Where did Nintendo say that?

And how do you know the translator isn't lying to you?

My point is, of course nothing is 100%.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 9, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Erm... no one ever told me otherwise.  I'm just saying I don't think there's any official thing.


----------



## Mino (Nov 9, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm almost certain there is.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 9, 2007)

Well... then I wanna see it.


----------



## Mino (Nov 9, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Well... then I wanna see it.


 I wanna see proof its not the hair.

Just based on logic, I'm fairly certain the Japanese wouldn't use horns like that.

It is also odd that every hat would have the exact same "horns" sticking out of it.

Also, the females have hair (no ones thinks those are horns, right?), it seems unlikely that they'd have hair for only one gender.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 9, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wasn't arguing that it's not hair, I was arguing that it might not be.  But it probably is.


----------



## Mino (Nov 10, 2007)

It is part of the hat.


----------

